# Cutless PGR on Bermuda



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Any feedback on this product vs T nex?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I've never considered it due to cost. Looks like it is north of $500/gal and the application rates are higher than T-Nex.

That said, this is pretty interesting...

​
Someone with a big lawn budget should try this and report back. Or maybe someone like @viva_oldtrafford or @osuturfman has done it.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Ware said:


> I've never considered it due to cost. Looks like it is north of $500/gal and the application rates are higher than T-Nex.
> 
> That said, this is pretty interesting...
> 
> ...


Hot item for the cool season guys. But using an early stage GA blocker (primo) kinda negates the concept of a late stage GA blocker I would think...and for the price, why worry about late stage blocking when you're already blocking early in the pathway. Is this stuff still on patent? If so, that'd explain why it's so pricey. I remember when primo was on patent, and it wasn't any cheaper. Primo apps are just fine.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Still on Patent. If I recall correctly, Flurprimidol used to be a Dow product that was poorly promoted and marketed. Then SePro bought it and got it back on the market. No one else markets Flurprimidol in the US.

For those of us considering usage on low cut Bermuda, Cutless has been utilized in programs to stunt, suppress, and possibly remove Bermuda from other grasses. I am familiar with a program that uses Prograss and Cutless to suppress Bermuda contamination in Seashore Paspalum greens and fairways. Cutless is also not recommended for green height Bermuda.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Still on Patent. If I recall correctly, Flurprimidol used to be a Dow product that was poorly promoted and marketed. Then SePro bought it and got it back on the market. No one else markets Flurprimidol in the US.
> 
> For those of us considering usage on low cut Bermuda, Cutless has been utilized in programs to stunt, suppress, and possibly remove Bermuda from other grasses. I am familiar with a program that uses Prograss and Cutless to suppress Bermuda contamination in Seashore Paspalum greens and fairways. Cutless is also not recommended for green height Bermuda.


SePro Legacy is supposed to be the optimal tank mix of Cutless and Primo Maxx and touted as outperforming Primo from what I understand. That's what Bermuda would be most compatible with I believe. I use the Cutless G landscape PGR and like it.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Supposedly, the rate of Flurprimidol in Legacy is low enough that it will not stunt Bermuda excessively. Having it in there prolongs the duration of growth regulation over straight Trinexepac. It is still too much for Bermuda greens though.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Trimmit or PacLo is a root absorbed early pgr cheaper than cutlass. I'm doing small test with it now alone in a 3k section. I am also doing a combo with Trimmit and primo max 3k section . And doing a stand alone primo to compare the efficacy. Even though my lawn for some reason didn't like the stand alone primo.

Today actually is reapplication day 300GDD for my trimmit and my combo trimmit-primo plots.
I think I am going to carry my study a little longer and wait for rebound (bermuda suppose to have greater longevity than the cool season turf these products are always tested on. )
My study is in progress but these are early findings

So far of course as you may assume the combo has greater suppression than the stand alone trimmit. From what I have read the length of suppression doesn't change just the amount of suppression does and I have absolutely seen that. 
Combo application made may 19th
I mowed my lawn only once with the combo application plot and that was at day 5. I have tried to mow it again but no clippings since application. Fertilizer 1 pound of ammonium sulfate On May 30th as well. Not sure if I want 0 growth. It's like you hit the pause button on that section. I guess you call that stunted
Primo only and trimmit only behaved similar except primo started taking effect quicker.
Trimmit has longer efficacy and has a re-ap window of 300 vs 200 for primo. 
On those stand alone application plot samples I have mowed 2 times a week. ( about every 4 days)

If I was a cool season guy I would defiantly consider trimmit. It has been known to suppres POA.
By the time warm season guys lawn starts growing good the poa is gone


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Trimmit bears the same warnings about application to Bermuda greens. Too much suppression. Apparently, Flurprimidol and Paclobutrazol are extremely active on Bermuda to the point of them over regulating on greens. I maintain an area of Bermuda kept between 0.1-0.15" and Trinexepac at 8 oz per acre is plenty enough regulation even with 1 lb of N per month. When the Trinexepac is on, I get 1/4 the clippings volume per mowing vs without.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

I have a bit of Cutless 50W left over from my landscape days (mid aughts). Called the sepro rep and he said it should still be effective. If not, wouldn't harm the turf, just wouldn't work. I sprayed last Friday (7/13) at 8 oz /acre on my tif 419. I'll let y'all know how it does. If it's still effective, in 30 days I will try an app of cutless at 4 oz and 1/2 rate of T-nex. I have heard from some golf guys that the combo outperforms either product applied alone.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

https://www.sepro.com/documents/CutlessCooper.pdf

Cool case study on tank mixing Flurprimidol and T-nex. Also the effectiveness of mixing in N and Fe.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Treated vs non-treated. Think this stuff is still taking care of business. Can't wait to try a tank mix with T-nex.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Looks good. A soil absorbed PGR can last a lot longer than a foliar. Flurprimidol persists in the soil prolonging the effect.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Any update on your test @Tellycoleman. I saw Tide Paclo mentioned in a YouTube video and it sounded interesting, mainly because of the increased duration of suppression.


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Any update on your test @Tellycoleman. I saw Tide Paclo mentioned in a YouTube video and it sounded interesting, mainly because of the increased duration of suppression.


Ron Henry? I watch those too.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

M311att said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > Any update on your test Tellycoleman. I saw Tide Paclo mentioned in a YouTube video and it sounded interesting, mainly because of the increased duration of suppression.
> ...


Caught me. Haha. Yeah, his videos are fairly good. Just like one of us really getting into the lawn during our first few years.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> M311att said:
> 
> 
> > SGrabs33 said:
> ...


I started watching him the other day too. It is pretty cool to see the journey from the first day.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Yes I had a lot of success with the PacLo and tnex mix. It will be my ultimate vacation mix. I can easily mow every 4 days with HOC maintained at .6 last year. That is with putting down 1 pound of N 2 days prior to PGR application. 
I am very curious about Aneuw this year it is a foliar absorbed late stage PGR. Trimmit is as well but root absorbed. 
With the PacLo tnex mix I didn't reapply until GDD was 340. Rebound usually was effect at 400 ish. All in all in the heat of summer PacLo only saved me 7-8 more days before reapplication. Is it really worth it when you also have an increased risk of over suppression. 
I do see the benefit when going on vacation. Howerver Anuew is cheaper. I would buy it if I didn't have so much PacLo left


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks @Tellycoleman. I agree Anuew sounds interesting. I much rather try that than a root based as I don't have irrigation to water it in. Where is the best place you have seen Anuew for sale? It doesn't seem like most of the usual places carry it. Also, it comes in a 1.5lb container. Any idea how many oz that is to compare it price wise to the other usual suspects. Thanks.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I didn't do much price comparison since I wouldn't need it this year. But post the company you used.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I found a 1.5lb jug of Anuew for $135. Using the low rate of 0.28 oz/1k for fairway height bermuda gives us a total of ~86 1ksqft applications for a price of ~$1.58 per 1ksqft app.

If you get t-nex on ebay using a 10% coupon, you can get it for roughly $165. Using the rate of 0.25 oz/1k for fairway height tifway 419 gives us a total of 512 1ksqft applications for a price of ~$0.32 per 1ksqft app.

I typically reapply my t-nex around 300 GDDs, so the 50 GDDs of extended control from Anuew wouldn't make it worth the cost for me.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

adgattoni said:


> I found a 1.5lb jug of Anuew for $135. Using the low rate of 0.28 oz/1k for fairway height bermuda gives us a total of ~86 1ksqft applications for a price of ~$1.58 per 1ksqft app.
> 
> If you get t-nex on ebay using a 10% coupon, you can get it for roughly $165. Using the rate of 0.25 oz/1k for fairway height tifway 419 gives us a total of 512 1ksqft applications for a price of ~$0.30 per 1ksqft app.
> 
> I typically reapply my t-nex around 300 GDDs, so the 50 GDDs of extended control from Anuew wouldn't make it worth the cost for me.


Thanks for doing the math for me!


----------

